

Developers must opt in to receive tips - sjs382
https://github.com/tip4commit/tip4commit/pull/168

======
stan_rogers
It's still missing the _project_ opt-in, so many of the potential liabilities
(along with the entirety of the shadiness) are still firmly in place.

~~~
sjs382
Are you sure? I'm not opted in, and I cant find any of my repos.

------
sjs382
In response to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542969)

